# Bachmann 2-8-4 refuse to run on MRC decoder



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi- I transferred my MRC heavy steam decoder to a bachmann 2-8-4 berkshire.

For some reason, the decoder works well in my proto 2K engines but my Bachmann refuse to run and my engine just went dead.

I tested the decoder on my proto 2K switcher, it still works.

Now the bachmann is dead...what happened?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Broken wire to the motor?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

With the shell off and the decoder removed touch 2 wires
from a DC source such as a 9 volt battery to the wires for the motor.
If it runs, obviously, it's OK. If not, there's trouble in motor city. 

The story is send the loco & 25.00 to Bachmann they fix or send a new replacement. 

Don


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

There is no sound, bell or whistle at all too. The train is just dead as if there is not power to it. But I did hear a soft pop sound from the speaker when the loco is placed on the track initially.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Do you have a test meter? Can you check that you have a circuit from each pick up to the motor?


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

I replaced the decoder with dummy clips and tried running on DC. Dead as a dodo...bad news, I suspect the electronics board mounting the decoder burnt or worse, motor burnt

And bachmann is ask


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Replaced with dummy clips in place of decoder and ran DC. No reaction dead as dodos something on the electronic chip holding the decoder or Motor burnt

And bachmanns still ask me to reset the decoder


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

If something has burned, the smell would be very strong. Still sounds like something disconnected rather than burned. Can you post any photos?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

You may have unsoldered the brushes?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I still get back to taking off the shell, remove
the decoder from the circuit...and use a 9v battery
or approximately 12 V DC power source and touch
the wires to the motor brush holders. That gets
to the heart of the problem. If the motor still does not
run it is daid!  If it runs...it's something else and
you can go from there.

Don


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

... any luck?


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

musicwerks said:


> Hi- I transferred my MRC heavy steam decoder to a bachmann 2-8-4 berkshire.
> 
> For some reason, the decoder works well in my proto 2K engines but my Bachmann refuse to run and my engine just went dead.
> 
> ...


hmm maybe your loco is like me it refuses to use MRC stuff lol :smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

I replaced the metal connectors for DC operations, replacing the bachmann decoder. Bad news, no movement or sound at all. Engine burnt or some circuit is kaput?

I have emailed Laura from bachmann customer svc for help, she didnt reply me abt the using credit card 
payment for servicing and shipping cost. The last she said to me was to reset the cv value of the decoder. So much for Bachmann customer service.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

musicwerks said:


> I have emailed Laura from bachmann customer svc for help, she didnt reply me abt the using credit card
> payment for servicing and shipping cost. The last she said to me was to reset the cv value of the decoder. So much for Bachmann customer service.


My experience has been that Bachmann USA does not do “technical customer service”. They seem to usually do an Ok job with parts and warranty replacement.
Bob


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

waltr said:


> Broken wire to the motor?


Dear folks,

I finally fixed the engine myself! Thanks to the tips and advise given. Don asked me to test the motor- I took apart the loco and tested the motor. It works.

Along the way, I noticed some cables to the light and motor came off in both the tender and engine. Soldered the broken wires with my trusty soldering iron. 

Tested in DC, works like a charm. Fitted in the MRC decoder, and now it runs with sound and lights. I am one happy train engineer with sound and lights again 

No need to send back from singapore to bachmann in USA anymore! 

Guys, thanks for the advice and tips


----------

